# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Γαλάτσι - Νέα Ιωνία

## jabarlee

Το θέμα αυτό δημιουργήθηκε για να συγκεντρωθούν θέματα που αφορούν τους παρακάτω κόμβους:

*awmn-1: Dti
awmn-2482: Tripkaos (outliner)
awmn-931: Dermanis
awmn-37: Bakolaz
awmn-34: Jabarlee
awmn-841: Jacobs
awmn-2125: Dimitris^^^
awmn-1057: Manolis*

Γράψτε προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζετε, προτάσεις, άλλες παρατηρήσεις κ.τλ. Παρακαλείσθε να είστε συγκεκριμένοι και σαφείς, και όπου υπάρχουν αρχεία που μπορούνε να χρησιμοποιηθούνε (εικόνες, scan files κ.τ.λ.) ας τα επισυνάπτετε.

*Μην γράφετε εδώ για θέματα που αφορούνε προβλήματα ενός μόνο κόμβου, αλλα θέματα που επηρρεάζουνε ευρύτερα την περιοχή*

----------


## koem

Άπό το πρωί το link Manolis (1057)- koem (702) δεν λειτουργεί λόγω πολύ αυξημένου θορύβου από άγνωστη πηγή. Πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι μια αιτία μπορεί να είναι η αλλαγή του καναλιού με τον jacobs στο 3. Αν αυτή είναι η αιτία, τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε, καθότι να αλλάξω από την πλευρά μου κανάλι λίγο δύσκολο...

----------


## jabarlee

Κακώς πήγε στο 3 το λινκ, στο 4 είναι το AP του jacobs, στο 1 το δικό μου με τον jacobs

Θα κάνω τώρα μερικές αλλαγές, αν και δε θα υπάρξει βελτίωση στο manolis-jacobs, τουλάχιστον δε θα παρενοχλούνται τα άλλα

report back

***
report 1:
ξαναγύρισα το AP μου στο κανάλι 1, όπου έπαιζε για μήνες, και σκοπεύω να το αφήσω εκεί. Δεν είδα καλύτερη απόδoση σε άλλα κανάλια
Έβαλα το link με jacobs στο 7, αλλά περιμένω να δω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί

report 2:
έκανα εντωμεταξύ και κάποιες αλλαγές στα κανάλια του dermanis, για να μπορέσει ο outliner να ψάξει για καλύτερο κανάλι. Ας μείνει μακρυά από 9,13  :: 

report 3: γύρισα το manolis-jacobs στo 9. Έτσι κι αλλιώς το Link είναι χάλια, ας μείνει εκεί που δεν ενοχλεί. Πάντως χωρίς να ξέρω τι, κάτι πάει στραβά και το σήμα στο link είναι τόσο χάλια...και δεν είναι (μόνο) ο θόρυβος

----------


## koem

Πέστα βρε Μανώλη. Το λέω τόσο καιρό να κάτσουν τα παιδιά να φροντίσουν λίγο τους κόμβους τους ( με την καλή έννοια ).  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Μας έγινε και το Γαλάτσι Βορειο προάστιο!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

τους πήρε η μπάλλα από εμάς τους ΝεοΙωνιώτες  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλησπέρα και από μένα.

Να πω για το link manolis-jacobs που όλοι ξέρουμε πως δεν πάει και πολύ καλά.

Να ζητήσω συγνώμη γιατί εγώ με τον Lambros_G αλλάξαμε το κανάλι στο 3 γιατί εκεί που κάναμε τα τεστς, είδαμε πως πήγαινε καλύτερα απ'ότι ήταν.

Είχαμε στο μυαλό μας να το ξαναβάλουμε στην θέση του άμα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να ασχοληθώ γιατί την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε είχα ένα ατύχημα, έπεσε μια μηχανή επάνω στο παπάκι μου και μου έσπασε το πόδι και μπήκα νοσοκομείο :: 

Μόλις πριν 2,3 ώρες μπήκα σπίτι και είχε πέσει και ο Jacobs (ευτυχώς τώρα είναι up & running), γενικώς η γκαντεμιά αιωρείται γύρω μου  :: 

Πιστέυω πως ο Kwstas (μένει στην ίδια πολυκατοικία με τον Jacobs) ίσως έρθει σε επαφή με τον manolis μήπως και γίνει καλύτερη στόχευση (μετά από δοκιμές που κάναμε, διαπιστώσαμε πως φταίει η στόχευση) και πάει καλύτερα το link.

Απλά υπενθυμίζω και αυτό το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει στο Γαλάτσι  ::

----------


## koem

Παιδιά την Τετάρτη έρχομαι ίσως Αθήνα για να δω τι συμβαίνει στον κόμβο. Σήμερα που εφημερεύω δεν γίνεται τίποτα... Για να μην με έχουν πάρει οι πελάτες μου μέχρι τώρα (Γιατρέ, ο κόμβος είναι κάτω... Δεν μπορώ να μπω στο DC++, κλπ), σημαίνει ότι ο κόμβος παίζει...

----------


## bedrock

PAIDIA EIMAI NEOS OS PROS TO AWMN KAI THELO POLY NA MPO ONLINE. MENO LAMBRINI KAI EXO KONTA MOU APOTI EIDA STO NODE TON XRISTI INDYONE. EIMAI AKRIVOS PANO APTIN ODO TOU. MIPOS TON GNORIZEI KANEIS?

*** Moderation notice by nantito : 
1. Μην γράφεις με greeklish διότι είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ
2. Μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία γιατί είναι σαν να φωνάζεις
3. Διάβασε γενικώς του όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ και το http://www.awmn.gr/quickstart το οποίο σε έχει παροτρύνει να διαβάσεις το e-mail της εγγραφής του φόρουμ.

----------


## CosMiXdj

Hello!!Ti ginete???Eimai apo Periso.Ki egw kainourgios eimai.Mazepsa ton eksoplismo ton egatestisa.Kai to mono poy blepw einai awmn-2482-2720.O pio kontinos moy einai o jabarlee.....Jabarlee help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

*** Moderation notice by sotiris:
Μην γράφεις με greeklish διότι είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ

----------


## nantito

Αχ και δεν είμαι moderator πια...

Δες τι είχα γράψει στον ακριβώς από πάνω...

----------


## Belibem

CosMiXdj είσαι απίστευτος!!!  ::

----------


## CosMiXdj

Καλησπερα.Απο σημερα το πρωι ξεκινησα κι εγω τις δοκιμες στην περιοχη της Ν. Ιωνιας (για την ακριβια Περισσο) για να μπω στην παρεα σας αλλα το αποτελεσμα ηταν να βλεπω μονο 3 backbones τα awmn-1064-2720 , awmn-2764-1270 καθως και awmn-2482-2720.Επισης στο post μου εχω κανει και 2 Attachments το ενα ειναι το log του scan και το αλλο ειναι το sessiοn.

----------


## jabarlee

σου απάντησα και στο mail σου αλλά τώρα είναι περασμένη η ώρα.

Δώσε το nodeID σου να ξερουμε που είσαι...

----------


## tripkaos

> Καλησπερα.Απο σημερα το πρωι ξεκινησα κι εγω τις δοκιμες στην περιοχη της Ν. Ιωνιας (για την ακριβια Περισσο) για να μπω στην παρεα σας αλλα το αποτελεσμα ηταν να βλεπω μονο 3 backbones τα awmn-1064-2720 , awmn-2764-1270 καθως και awmn-2482-2720.Επισης στο post μου εχω κανει και 2 Attachments το ενα ειναι το log του scan και το αλλο ειναι το sessiοn.


το 2720-2482 ειναι το δικομου bblink με Σ.Ε.Λ.Ε.Τ.Ε.
το awmn-1064-2720 ειναι τις Σ.Ε.Λ.Ε.Τ.Ε. με τον JJX andrea μαλλον

εαν θες στειλε ενα pm να βρεθουμαι να δω που βρισκεσαι και τι μπορουμε να κανουμε γιαυτο...

----------


## CosMiXdj

Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας , Οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια ειναι ευπροδεκτη.

----------


## puntomad

Παιδια καλημέρα,
Είμαι ενας εντελώς νέος χρήστης με αρκετές ανησυχίες πολύ όρεξη αλλά περιορισμένα οικονομικά.
Μένω στο Γαλάτσι (κοντά στην καραισκάκη) και ψήνομαι να βάλω ασύρματο δίκτυο. Δεν έχω τιποτα από εξοπλισμό. Ακολούθησα όλες τις διαδικασίες εγγραφής, γράφτηκα παντού  ::  
Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν υπάρχουν άτομα κοντά μου και γενικά θα ήθελα την βοηθειά σας σε όλους τους τομείς. Πώς μπορεί να γίνει αυτο?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## papashark

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... 610&zoom=8

Είσαι πολύ κοντά (μονάχα 300μ) στον Dimitris^^^ που έχει και ΑΡ  :: 

Ενναλακτικά υπάρχει και ο jakobs, στείλτους κανένα PM.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Στείλε μου pm για να σε ενημερώσω.

----------


## miha_k

Καλησπερα. Μολις Μπηκα στην κοινοτητα του Awmn και ειπα να πω ενα γεια.  ::  

Βρισκομαι στην Ν. Ιωνια (Περισσο μερια) και ο κομβος στον οποιο ειμαι client ειναι ο Septic (#3286).

Καλως σας βρηκα.  ::   ::

----------


## Philip

Καλός ήρθες και καλή παραμονή...  ::  

*---Philip---*

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

welcome  ::

----------


## rouki

Γειά χαρά σε όλους,συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια.Μένω στο Γαλάτσι και ψάχνω κάποιον για ένα σκανάρισμα.  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

θα ερχόμασταν αρκετοί αν είχαμε εξοπλισμό σε b εγώ πάντως δεν έχω αν έχει κάνας γείτονας πολύ ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω 
αλήθεια που περίπου είσαι για να ξέρουμε στο περίπου που εχεις πιθανότητες να συνδεθεις εχεις λαπτοπ με pcmia υποδοχη μπας και βρουμε τα υπολοιπα ?

----------

